

Strangeloop 2013 slides - timrod
https://github.com/strangeloop/StrangeLoop2013/tree/master/slides/sessions

======
ben1040
I really wish the Strangeloop talk videos weren't posted in an excruciatingly
long timeframe. Last year's conference was in September 2012 but the last of
the videos didn't appear until April 2013. 4-6 months is an eternity when
you're considering the shelf life of tech conference talk content.

As someone who wasn't able to attend this year because I changed jobs a month
before the meeting and had to give my ticket back to my old employer, I would
gladly pay $50-$100 for a video pass if it meant getting access to the content
sooner.

~~~
puredanger
A video pass is certainly something we have talked about. The method of
screencapping and doing early release is kind of "beta" but seems to have
worked quite well.

~~~
pithos
Let me second the request for a video pass. I would love instant access to
some of the talks. I would actually love to attend a StrangeLoop but so far
that hasn't been in the cards.

~~~
puredanger
I would love to hear what you (or anyone else) thinks is a "fair" rate for
early access to videos (about 60) from the conference.

~~~
zwily
Honest question - do you not post the videos immediately afterwards because
you think it will cannibalize attendance in the future?

~~~
puredanger
Strange Loop has sold out every year and the conference is really about the
people you can hang out with and the non-talk parts as much as seeing the
content. So, no.

The videos are filmed and released as a partnership between Strange Loop and
InfoQ. Strange Loop gets excellent videographers, professional gear (hardware
screen capture devices), and on-site editing for early access release for very
low cost and virtually no work. InfoQ gets eyeballs to their site. Attendees
get draft videos available within days after the conference. Non-attendees get
free access to almost all of the content from the conference (at a delay).
Minor nits aside, this is from my perspective a win for everyone.

Part of this equation is that InfoQ wants to receive those eyeballs by
dribbling out content over many months. This slow release is also a useful
marketing tool for the conference (although this is less essential than in the
past).

------
thecoffman
Ironically, I'm assuming I'm the one who inherited ben1040's ticket mentioned
in the other comment thread.

I just wanted to say thanks to puredanger to putting this thing on each year.
The quality of the talks exceedingly high, but honestly the buzz about St
Louis is my favorite part. Its great to see people come in from the coasts
(and all over the world) and watch the tweets as people discover restaurants,
breweries, and all St Louis has to offer. Its nice, at least for a weekend, to
see my city not reduced to "flyover country."

I hope that people take that enthusiasm back to their respective homes and
keep it in mind next time St Louis comes up!

~~~
nwjsmith
This. I did not have high expectations of St. Louis, but it was excellent.
City Museum is a real treasure

------
StefanKarpinski
Rendered notebook version of my Julia talk slides:

[http://nbviewer.ipython.org/b8fe9dbb36c1427b9f22](http://nbviewer.ipython.org/b8fe9dbb36c1427b9f22)

------
brown9-2
Never noticed before that there are some files that Github refuses to serve
raw:

[https://raw.github.com/strangeloop/StrangeLoop2013/master/sl...](https://raw.github.com/strangeloop/StrangeLoop2013/master/slides/sessions/Moffitt-
Servo.pdf)

 _Error: blob is too big_

~~~
puredanger
Files > ~8 MB won't be served. git clone the repo for those...

------
dom96
Here is an easier to view link to the Nimrod slides: [http://nimrod-
code.org/talk01/slides.html](http://nimrod-code.org/talk01/slides.html)

------
filipncs
I can't seem to find Chris Granger's Aurora slides. Any reason why they
shouldn't be here?

~~~
DigitalJack
I was looking too. Maybe he didn't have slides, but a live demo.

